# New to IVF, had 8 eggs collected yesterday...



## Nathalie 2010

Dear FF's, I am a newbie to IVF and have found this site to be so helpful, any concerns that I have had during these past 2 weeks have been answered here.  

I would like to update you all.  I had my egg collection yesterday 8 in total, telephone call this morning stating that 5 were immature   , 3 eggs have fertilised.  If all goes well they are looking to transfer on Thursday.  

Nathalie.


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Congrats nathalie 2010  

I had my egg collection yesterday and out of 6 follicles I had 3 eggs and my call today said that ONLY 1 is good enough to use. I am totally GUTTED     

Hope my one egg continues to grow            

Debs
x


----------



## Monkeymoo

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Nathalie / Debs. I had my 1st IVF cycle in March. They collected 10 eggs but only one was good enough for transfer BUT that little egg is now 23 weeks old. 

Here's plenty of


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Dear Debs,

Positive thoughts go out to you and I   that your little egg keeps on growing !!

Nat


----------



## l.m.m.

Hi ... 

I had 11 eggs collected in March but only 4 suitable for ICSI and 3 fertilised - 2 were replaced and one of those is now doing well and due to arrive in December.   

Sending you lots of        Nathalie and Debs.

Louise
x


----------



## alexine

Hello Nat, 
I had EC last week got 10 eggs only 3 went to embies and had them all put back...hang in there. This part is not easy!    

Debs Sending you lots of     for your embie. Hang in there! 
xxA


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Hi Alexane,

I just keep praying that everything is going to be ok and my transfer can go ahead on Thursday. Nobody can really understand what we are all going through or have been through,  hence I find this site to be such a comfort.  

Thanks Alexane.

Nat


----------



## alexine

Hi Nat,
I know...this site has been saving my sanity! All my close friends and family are in Canada....

Try to take it easy...I know it's really hard waiting and worrying....hellish! 
Have you tried any meditation or a relaxation cd? I have found this to help a lot. 

Take care and sending     for your embies.
xxA


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Thanks Alexane.

Nat x


----------



## Ceri.

Nathalie and welcome to Fertility Friends 

 It's the old adage, quality not quantity, but i can understand you feeling this way  Those 3 little embies are the strongest ones who made it, lets hope that one of the leads the race for the next 8-9 months  
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Thank you Ceri,

Love the site, feel a real sense of understanding from everyone here, absolutely brilliant.

Nat x


----------



## Ceri.

Glad to help Nat, If you need a chat or help please pm me


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Thank you to ALL you lovely ladies with your kind works just hope that the one egg continues to grow over night - our nick name for it is Bubbles!!  

PLEASE grow Bubbles


----------

